

HN Submitter Stats, a tool for identifying spammers on HN as you browse - benologist
https://github.com/benlowry/hnsubmitterstats

======
smewpy
Wow, this is really pretty cool. I'm surprised not more discussion on it.
Thanks for sharing.

